# Female "T" Names



## Jess04 (Feb 7, 2011)

Im not getting my new pup till Dec. But im trying to find names for her but havin a hard time finding ones so i figured more brains are better than one!!! 
Female T names. I like unique with meaning. Can be other names but trying to stick with T names. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Tasa

Tola

Tuze

Tala


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Just plain ole T /Talon /Terror/Trace/Trauma/Tara/Tora/


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Trixie, Tyra,Talla,Tessa,Tessie,Tula,Trinity


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Taylor
Trek


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Tal, Takoda, Tatum, Tawny, Timber, Tana, Tropica and Toshi.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Tilde - battle maiden
Tibelde - boldest
Theda - of the people
Teiren - strong willed, determined
Tabatha - sweet and gentle
Thrisha - intellectual


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

More...Taboo, Tinka, Topaz, Tokyo and Theory.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Girls names starting with T

collection of names beginning with T, variations, origins and meaning


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Tazer, Tali, Tesla


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Terror.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

Today the name Tantrum seems appropriate


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Tesla


----------



## Jess04 (Feb 7, 2011)

How do you say 'Teiren'? Kinda like that.
So far Ive liked 
Tegan - beautiful
Tantrum 
Tantra
Tempest - Stormy
Tenzin - protector of Dharma
Talon 
Tarot - like tarot cards

If we did a call name it would be either Kateri - Native "Pure"
or Spider/Spyder - fiance is in the airforce. Squardons mascot is the Black Widow "Kiss of Death" and when they are calling around their call name is Spider1, spider3 etc. It fits in more ways than one. My late husband and alot of my friends were in the same squadron a long time ago.
Im very undecided  I appreciate all the names!!!


----------



## Jess04 (Feb 7, 2011)

I also like Tarsa


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Talyn


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I grew up with different generations of female GSDs named Tonka, lol.

Mmm, maybe Terra, Tita?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I like Teka


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

zyppi said:


> Tabatha - sweet and gentle


Tabbie for her call name...Tabatha for when your mad at her !

We have a cat Tiny Montgomery (named after a Bob Dylan song) we usually call her Tiny Tutu or Tutu !


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Tessa. Also like Teka and Tesla.!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

teiran is with a long i like wine.
In German, the name Teiran means- strong willed, determined. The name Teiran orginated as an German name. The name Teiran is most often used as a girl name or female name.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Terra, Talia, Thalia, Tesha, Tosha, Terabithia (Terra for short), Tessa, Theresa, Teresa, Tameeka, Tamela, Trex, Trexa, Trexah, Pterexa (P as in Pteradactyl  ) 

You can have a great deal of fun naming her. Go Jurassic if you must...Who say a "T" name has to start with a T?? 

How fun to get to pick a name. Fun...not easy!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I like Tessa, or just Tess


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I swear if I ever get a dog with an alphabet assigned to the litter it's going to be that letter so I would go with T. But I have friends names Tekla [one is a nun] and a friend name Terra. I had a fabulous named name Tony that I called Tuna which is a really fun and easy name to say.


----------



## Jess04 (Feb 7, 2011)

I like Teiran and Tessa for sure. Its gonna be tough. Thanks for all the suggestions!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have a Tori. 

I like Torinaga, but not for a girl (I used to call Dubya, Torinaga; and Rushie, I****o.) 

Terra -- Kind of like Terra Firma, good foundation, or earth. 

Tiara a crown, kind of a precious special item

Girl names are hard!

Tabitha

Tamar or Tamara

Trauma 

Triumph

Tormenta (storm)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Terror

Talon

Tazer

Tattoo

Thriller

Thorn

Tipsy

Tokyo

Trance

Treasure

Tricky

Twister

Twilight

Threat

Torrid


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Trouve
True
Trudeau _I really kinda like Trudeau as a name -


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Not sure if it's been posted already... But, I've always liked Tobienne.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

HEINOLFGSD said:


> Not sure if it's been posted already... But, I've always liked Tobienne.


This thread is a year old.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> This thread is a year old.


My bad.


----------



## Cigar (Feb 19, 2021)

Tsarina (Russian ruler)


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Thread is 10 years old, I hope her dog got a name by now 

I would have named mine Tweedle D and Tweedle Dumb


----------



## Cigar (Feb 19, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Thread is 10 years old, I hope her dog got a name by now
> 
> I would have named mine Tweedle D and Tweedle Dumb


Sorry if that's a problem. I don't always check the date of posts I read. If it's an etiquette breach, please let me know.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Cigar said:


> Sorry if that's a problem. I don't always check the date of posts I read. If it's an etiquette breach, please let me know.


No not etiquette ans for the most part not a big deal. Sometimes it can spark a new discussion which is helpful for new readers. Sometimes it's a specific issue where the OP is long gone.


----------

